# best toolboxes?



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

What are some of your favorite type of tool boxes. I redid my van today and have alot more room. but the old setup I had alot of room for smaller items. now i dont, so in the morning gonna hit lowes up for 2 or 3 tools boxes.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have Veto packs and systainers.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

I have several of these that fit in my steel van rack, they are for all my fasteners. About $15 each, available at both box stores. The yellow cups inside are removeable.











http://www.lowes.com/pd_212419-82673-212419_4294857653_4294937087?productId=1234193&pl=1&currentURL=/pl_Tool%2BStorage%2BAccessories_4294857653_4294937087_


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

The ones you build yourself.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Systainers.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Systainers.


 
i was thinking about getting some, i just wish i could see them in person before buying. no one sells them up were i live. :sad:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Well that sucks.

I really like the sys-box. You cant put a 25lb box of screws in it but, I have enough variety of fasteners in mine to accomplish whatever I need to do. Then just re-fill from my stock at home.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

who sells them?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It is a systainer with individual boxes inside.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

leevalley.com sells systainer now, i think they started back in decemeber. but its too rich for my blood

i carry toolbags and boxes, tools that barely ever come out i keep in a large toolbox on wheels at home. toolbags for tools im going for all the time. i also use a toolbox on wheels for jobs in buildings so i can simply pull it behind when i need to have a bunch of stuff and only want to make 1 or 2 trips to the truck


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Just to wind some of you up. I was at a hydro supply store this week. They had the same bags as the kapax. $90. My open wood tool box I made in 1968 holds exactly the same stuff.

Why don't more "carpenters" make their own boxes? Tailored to suite what goes into them. Lazy toads. :whistling


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

For small hand carry boxes and bags I have both Snap On and Mac, I recommend both.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I just hate pulling out tools at my house, i don't have a dedicated shop here. i have thought about building my own boxes, these days i'm tossing aside the plastic boxes that come with tools. i have just added a system one rack with tool boxes to my truck and I am going to fit many more tools in there without any boxes. i'm going to make vertical dividers up and have the air nailers and paslode guns vertical. with one area for chargers/batteries. those orange paslode boxes take up way too much room. when i had my util. body truck, i had room for much more, but i had to sell it. next truck will have one again. i like having my crewcab as dual use for the family too. 
big jobs the trailer comes out anyways.

the wooden ones are nice, i just never take the time to make them. i don't cut inside, so most of my tools don't need to be carried in.

systainers are nice but way overpriced. they could sell them for half of what they do now and they'd still be making money. festool is too greedy. people pay enough for their tools, systainers are not rocket science. i can only see having one for screws etc. but i found a makita box that holds lots of screws and nails and they never mix in transit. and it was 1/4 price of a systainer for fasteners.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

oh, my veto XXL bag is great but it gets too heavy with all i have in it, so it stays in the truck most of the time. if i get the slide out drawers to go with the system one full access tool boxes on the truck, the veto is going bye bye. i hate having it behind my crew cab driver seat all the time. it gets in the way when anyone needs to ride back there. as the kids get out of car seats, they will need more leg room.

this one is great, and you can remove each individual container to take with you if you need just one or two fasteners. it holds a lot if you are looking for a case for screws, nails, etc. 
http://www.homedepot.com/Storage-Ga...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
i have that one and the makita one, but the husky one holds more, has a nice handle , a lot cheaper than a systainer and I bet it holds more.

makita one, http://www.makita.com/en-us/Assets/Images/Accessories/grinder/grinder_general/1L.jpg
i use this one for the more commonly used screws.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i build some of my own toolboxes, i have one which acts as a bench and has a drawer in it for my finish nails when trimming, my glue and odd hand tools goes on the middle section and i can stand on it when putting up crown or putting detail moldings on custom boston headers

i also have a custom made case for my trim router which holds all the accessories and bits. 

at some point i will be making a chest which will hold my finish guns, fasteners, sander, and the router case plus some space for hand tools


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Systainers and sortainers.

Not real expensive when I can put $900 worth of nail guns in one 74.00 box.

Maybe the other tool company's should put forth a little more effort with their own tool cases.

Tanos Systainers and the L Box are the standard for all tool cases in europe.

Dewalt, makita, bosch, metabo, and many more all come in a systainer.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

warner, i'm fine if the tool comes with one. i just don't justify spending the money when I can't fit them into my current truck. they would work for my trailer, but not the truck tool boxes. which systainer are you putting 900 dollars worth of nail guns into? 3 paslode guns?
i need a new way to transport my paslode guns but i think they are going to lose their orange cases unless I keep them in the back of the crew cab and not put them in my new tool boxes.

www.fullaccesstoolboxes.com


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a 15ga., 18ga., narrow crown stapler, pin nailer, and a 16 ga paslode in a SYS 4.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Systainers and sortainers.
> 
> Not real expensive when I can put $900 worth of nail guns in one 74.00 box.
> 
> ...


When i lived in UK i had a couple of makita tools that come in the cases which were like sytainers. Like below. But didnt realise they were systainer type boxes:blink: I think they stopped doing them a bit after i bought the drills though.







http://www.makitatools.co.uk/wp-con...0-makita-18v-twin-pack-carry-case-300x300.jpg


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They come and go, their rail saw came in one, it seems their top tier tools all come in them.

Wouldn't that be great if all the different company's cases all hooked together and were easy to carry.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They come and go, their rail saw came in one, it seems their top tier tools all come in them.
> 
> Wouldn't that be great if all the different company's cases all hooked together and were easy to carry.


Man that would be well nice. What would also be cool is if we could get inserts to fit inside the systainer to hold the different brand drills. I hate them foam kits you do you self.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I bet if you looked hard enough you could find some, it would have to come from europe but, I bet you may find one.

The foam is not too bad. I took my C-12 out of its sys 1 and got all of it stuffed in the large drawer on my Sort 4 and filled the other three drawers with drilling stuff.


----------



## vicky86 (May 28, 2010)

I have leather and wooden tool boxes


----------



## Santa's Helpers (Jun 12, 2009)

If you are looking for large mechanics type tool boxes, I suggest Craftsman Grip Latch line. I have one in my trailer. You have to pull up on the handle of each drawer to open them. You don't have to worry about remembering to lock them each time you travel. I went through several other brands. If I forgot to lock them, the drawers would open and fall out. Bearings got damaged and ruined every one.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Just got the Veto Pro Pac, works great, saves a ton of time looking for tools.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Vetos are great, but after using my XL then LT-XL I think I may go for the LC.

The tool compartment is way too cramped in the LT-XL and when the XL is fully loaded it gets real heavy.

You will also notice that when the bag is thrown across your shoulder the XL is the perfect length for accidentally banging doors as you walk into houses.

Still I wish they would design me a custom bag that was a cross between the LT-XL and the LC.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

What function is the toy truck used for?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I bring out the first bag so it looks like I'm working













...then I get drunk cut things and play with my toy truck....:shifty:


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Vetos are great, but after using my XL then LT-XL I think I may go for the LC.
> 
> The tool compartment is way too cramped in the LT-XL and when the XL is fully loaded it gets real heavy.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat, the XL does find door frames. I'm thinking of making it my "framing only" bag and getting the LC for trim work only... more systainers and sortainers and I'll be all good.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> I just hate pulling out tools at my house, i don't have a dedicated shop here. i have thought about building my own boxes, these days i'm tossing aside the plastic boxes that come with tools. i have just added a system one rack with tool boxes to my truck and I am going to fit many more tools in there without any boxes.


 
:thumbsup::clap:

I discovered that mid summer...The cases that come with the tools are pretty much thrown out if they are to ride in the truck mostly. The only one's in cases are the ones I don't carry all the time. Things like the Full-size router kit, full-size saw-z-all, biscuit joiner...etc etc.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

I think the Veto bags are great. Some people say they're too heavy when loaded... but isn't that because you put too much s**t in it? Any other tool box would be heavy if you put that much in it. Just goes to show how much they hold. 
The handle and strap are the best i've ever used, even when the bag weighs a ton it doesn't hurt your shoulder or hand. And they're built like tanks. I myself don't see why the XL is too big, it's only 3'' wider than the LC.
I wish they made a bag designed for cordless kits: Spot for batteries, charger, drill, driver, bits etc.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

I think the point is the XL is Long and when walking through 32" doorways on your way out of the house it seems to find every door jamb, as when I carry mine its more like a 10° to my body.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I think the Veto bags are great. Some people say they're too heavy when loaded... but isn't that because you put too much s**t in it? Any other tool box would be heavy if you put that much in it. Just goes to show how much they hold.


Exactly.



> I think the point is the XL is Long and when walking through 32" doorways on your way out of the house it seems to find every door jamb, as when I carry mine its more like a 10° to my body.


My problem as well. If I only have my XL then I grab it and hold it straight out in front of me as I walk through doorways, if I have it on my shoulder and something else in my hand BANG.

I really love the concept of the laptop/tool bag but this one just wasn't well thought out.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Why do they call them large, X-Large, and XX-Large? Why not call them small, medium, and large?


----------

